# Grafikkartenanschluss ?



## Flark (10. März 2022)

Moin moin 

Zunächst mal - Ich hab von der Technik absolut kein Plan , dass solltet ihr wissen  

Ich möchte gerne wissen ob ich auf dem Anschluss den ihr auf dem Bild sehen könnt eine Grafikarte einbauen kann .

So eine z.b - https://www.amazon.de/XFX-Speedster...37b0a25d46f95&language=de_DE&ref_=as_li_ss_tl 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon ab , wenn ich schon mal hier bin vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch eine Grafikarte empfehlen für 500-600 € 
Es geht nur darum  Elden Ring damit zu Spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2022)

Genauere Infos zum Mainboard wären hilfreich um dir eine zufriedenstellende Antwort zu geben. Überhaupt, dein komplettes System müsste man wissen.


----------



## Flark (10. März 2022)

Betriebsystemname    Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
Version    10.0.19042 Build 19042
Zusätzliche Betriebsystembeschreibung     Nicht verfügbar
Betriebsystemhersteller    Microsoft Corporation
Systemname    DESKTOP-KRBIU8D
Systemhersteller    Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Systemmodell    A320M-S2H
Systemtyp    x64-basierter PC
System-SKU    Default string
Prozessor    AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 3350G with Radeon Vega Graphics, 3600 MHz, 4 Kern(e), 8 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
BIOS-Version/-Datum    American Megatrends Inc. F53, 05.01.2021
SMBIOS-Version    3.2
Version des eingebetteten Controllers    255.255
BIOS-Modus    UEFI
BaseBoard-Hersteller    Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoard-Produkt    A320M-S2H-CF
BaseBoard-Version    x.x
Plattformrolle    Desktop
Sicherer Startzustand    Aus
PCR7-Konfiguration    Bindung nicht möglich
Windows-Verzeichnis    C:\Windows
Systemverzeichnis    C:\Windows\system32
Startgerät    \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Gebietsschema    Deutschland
Hardwareabstraktionsebene    Version = "10.0.19041.1566"
Benutzername    DESKTOP-KRBIU8D\GBT A320M-S2H
Zeitzone    Mitteleuropäische Zeit
Installierter physischer Speicher (RAM)    16,0 GB
Gesamter physischer Speicher    13,9 GB
Verfügbarer physischer Speicher    8,89 GB
Gesamter virtueller Speicher    17,3 GB
Verfügbarer virtueller Speicher    10,5 GB
Größe der Auslagerungsdatei    3,38 GB
Auslagerungsdatei    C:\pagefile.sys
Kernel-DMA-Schutz    Aus
Virtualisierungsbasierte Sicherheit    Nicht aktiviert
Unterstützung der Geräteverschlüsselung    Ursachen dafür, dass die automatische Geräteverschlüsselung nicht erfolgreich war: Das TPM ist nicht verwendbar., Die PCR7-Bindung wird nicht unterstützt., Fehler bei der Schnittstelle für Hardwaresicherheitstests. Das Gerät unterstützt kein Modern-Standby., Unzulässige DMA-fähige Busse/Geräte erkannt, Das TPM ist nicht verwendbar.
Hyper-V - VM-Monitormoduserweiterungen    Ja
Hyper-V - SLAT-Erweiterungen (Second Level Address Translation)    Ja
Hyper-V - Virtualisierung in Firmware aktiviert    Nein
Hyper-V - Datenausführungsverhinderung    Ja


Sind das die richtigen Infos ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. März 2022)

Die passende Schnittstelle PCIE-16 hast du schonmal, und die von dir gewählte Graka sollte bei FHD auch damit klarkommen.









						Elden Ring im Benchmark-Test: Ein spielerisches Meisterwerk mit technischen Macken
					

Auf Seite 2 beschäftigen wir uns mit der Performance von Elden Ring und stellen die GPU-Benchmarks vor.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Nur deine CPU wird hier wohl ein wenig ausbremsen.









						Elden Ring: Die Technik kann nicht mit dem Rest des Spiels mithalten
					

Elden Ring hat uns spielerisch überrascht und sich als Meisterwerk erwiesen. Technisch liefert das Spiel dagegen gewohnt ausbaufähige... - Seite 2




					www.gamestar.de
				




Heisst du müsstest am Detailgrad etwas fummeln um gute Frameraten zu erhalten. Und letzten Endes muss From Software die Spielperformance weiter gesundpatchen, macht ja bekanntlich immer noch vielen Spielern Probleme.


----------



## Flark (10. März 2022)

Alles klar - Vielen dank , dass war hilfreich


----------



## Flark (11. März 2022)

hat sich erledigt


----------

